

Show HN: March Madness Bracket Research with Stats - ncavig
http://www.madness.io/
Showing a little side project of mine that will hopefully appeal to sports and stats fans alike. I am an engineer with a great passion for sports, particularly college basketball. My goal is&#x2F;was to set up a site to easily discern important data about a given team and players. The site runs on a myriad of technologies including MySQL, Couchbase, Redis, and Rails + Foundation frameworks. Feedback would be appreciated. Good luck in your brackets.
======
ncavig
OP here; Showing a little side project of mine that will hopefully appeal to
sports and stats fans alike. I am an engineer with a great passion for sports,
particularly college basketball. My goal is/was to set up a site to easily
discern important data about a given team and players. The site runs on a
myriad of technologies including MySQL, Couchbase, Redis, and Rails +
Foundation frameworks. Feedback would be appreciated. Good luck in your
brackets.

~~~
ClassicFarris
Hey, I'm interested in my you have Redis, MySQL and Couchbase? That's three
database technologies for this project? I can see Redis being used like
Memcache… but how are you using MySQL and Couchbase together. I'm interested
in that interaction.

~~~
ncavig
Thanks for the interest! For MySQL I wanted an easy ORM layer for team,
conference and player data. Essentially those 3 objects are stored in MySQL.
For redis, I use ordered lists for sorting and easily discerning indexes of
team and player data, eg: how I come up with "n overall" and "n in conference"
[http://madness.io/teams/fak](http://madness.io/teams/fak)

For Couchbase, all game data is stored in a document, including player stats.
I actually use Couchbase as a cache layer as well instead of Redis. Voting and
some cache keys are documents and I write couchbase views or use traditional
get's to grab that data. Couchbase does the map reduce to give me the numbers
I need to come up with all the stats you see on the site. It also comes in
handy for things like standard deviation and the tempo-free stats on the
matchup pages

Hopefully that helps!

